# Apparently there are no cougars?



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110302/ap_on_sc/us_eastern_cougar#mwpphu-container


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Nope it's just a figment of your imagination according to the DNR.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

There are so many reliable people claiming to see cougars from Morley to Traverse City it is unbelievable they could be claimed as extinct. I k ow very reliable people near Canadian Lakes who have seen them on numerous occasions. A horse was attacked near Stanwood and the vet even admitted a cougar definetly did the deed. They are here. Why is it a joke?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya know with all the electronics people have now adays, why dont any of these reliable people take a picture!!


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

ryan-b said:


> Ya know with all the electronics people have now adays, why dont any of these reliable people take a picture!!


Maybe these people do not have all of the electronics that people have now adays dont cha know


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

ryan-b said:


> Ya know with all the electronics people have now adays, why dont any of these reliable people take a picture!!


I cant get my IPhone out of my pocket (or wherever), click on the app and take the pic quick enough. Not that I'm talking about missing a picture of a cougar but meaning just the other day there was a fine eagle picture waiting to happen but I missed it.

Wildlife can happen pretty quick.

Here's a question: if I post a pic of one that has been reported in our area...and where I hunt....would the critics believe THAT? Would it be enough?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

you show me a pic from our area and ill believe it!!


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

I understand. I would like to see pictures too. Nature does happen fast... A trail cam would go a long way.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

ryan-b said:


> you show me a pic from our area and ill believe it!!


I'll be praying for that miracle to occur. Being that it's a chance event compounded by my fumbly fingers with the IPhone.....I'd be down to the basic miraculous.

Be assured if I do get a picture I'll post it here.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Please do!! And remember I was a hunting guide I several western states so Im pretty good at picking out the plant life from out there!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

ryan-b said:


> Please do!! And remember I was a hunting guide I several western states so Im pretty good at picking out the plant life from out there!


I'm not about to post a non-genuine picture. I'm a man of God. Lying or being deceptive is not my gig.

(I've lived out Az....interesting plant life)


----------



## huntsummbucks (Feb 4, 2004)

I know from personal experience there is one in Mecosta county. Saw it from 30 yards for over a minute looking at me. I was turkey hunting 2 years ago. I do not get upset at people who do not believe me, thats their right. It was the most awesome sight i have EVER witnessed in my 30 years in the woods of Michigan. I reported it and the " hes on drugs" talk started online. Dont know why the DNR would benefit from hiding it. You tell me.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Perferator said:


> I'll be praying for that miracle to occur. Being that it's a chance event compounded by my fumbly fingers with the IPhone.....I'd be down to the basic miraculous.
> 
> Be assured if I do get a picture I'll post it here.


I have the same problem. My phone is a dinosaur so I have to go through all kinds of garbage just to take a picture (bye bye kitty). My camera is a whole seperate mess, if anything cool happens I start to fumble it all over the place (dropped my last one in the river a few years ago :rant. I have never seen a cougar personally but there are a few people I know who are very credible (one is a DNR officer). I guarantee that if I see one, I WILL screw up the picture or destroy my camera :lol:.
Just the way my luck runs :lol:.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

huntsummbucks said:


> I know from personal experience there is one in Mecosta county. Saw it from 30 yards for over a minute looking at me. I was turkey hunting 2 years ago. I do not get upset at people who do not believe me, thats their right. It was the most awesome sight i have EVER witnessed in my 30 years in the woods of Michigan. I reported it and the " hes on drugs" talk started online. Dont know why the DNR would benefit from hiding it. You tell me.


"Don't know why the DNR would benefit from hiding it."
MONEY. The Dnr would have to protect,study,capture,tag,radio collar,relocate,reimburse for pet and livestock damage and protect the general public.See wolves in Michigan.I think they don't want to deal with it until they have to.I hope it doesn't take an attack on a human to make people believers.


----------

